# P015b



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Had this code pop up after leaving my car parked for eight hours. Earlier today I had a P0299 I believe the cold side to charge pipe off of the intercooler had popped off of the throttle body clipped it back on code went away as soon as I started up again the second code popped up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

O2 sensor: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...l-cruze-2lt-pulling-p015b-o2-sensor-code.html


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

I posted on a thread about the po15b. They have replaced the 02 sensor twice and cleaned it once on my 2016 gen 2. It is a lean cylinder #1. I was told 3 months ago that gm is working on a fix-probably re-programming the ecm. I hope I don't lose a piston while waiting for the fix.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I cleared the code his morning just to make sure it didn’t have anything to do with the other code it threw yesterday the P015B. The hose at the top of the throttle body had popped off. 

Seems to back to her old perky self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Car drove fine all morning. Parked at work at 1345. Left at 2145. Parked and waited for wife for 30 mins. Picked her up started driving home, massive hesitation and holding in a gear. Light came back on again. And it’s a holiday so nothing until Tuesday at the earliest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Not related issues other than my 2014 LT had a CEL(P0299) when I was driving one day and then CEL was gone next day or so but as JBlackburn said don't depend on a turbo issue just to resolve itself automatically. Ultimately it came back on and when I took it to the dealer they did some troubleshooting and I got new turbo. Now no more problems. Since you mentioned you had a P0299 also it will actually be a turbo problem? But with the holiday I am sure they will address tomorrow.


Good Luck!


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

Is it the po15b or the other code? That could mean you need the new 02 sensor or worse yet- a piston. My situation was similar and they did the sensor. The light seems to stay off between 5-7,000 miles.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

3 strikes and your out! Still the p105B. I’ll take a melted piston. It is still under warranty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

So now both codes are back on. Power is almost nonexistent. Sounds like crap. Dealer says 3-5 hours. 

Maybe they will give me a loaner. I’ll take the SS sitting out front please. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Got a loaner. Been here 3 hours. Not even in the bay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Won’t be installing anytime soon got the car from the dealership 6 miles down the road same problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> got the car from the dealership 6 miles down the road same problem


Sorry to hear this, must be frustrating for sure. Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Another week I will be in Lemon Law status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Starting Week 4? What are they (dealership) saying is the diagnosis and what is taking so long?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I called a couple Saturdays ago they said it was ready when up to the dealership it wasn’t ready really ticked me off. They don’t know what the problem is they’ve been working with tech line and the engineers in Detroit to figure it out I have not heard a word since it’s been in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

They called today. They want their car back and were kind of nasty about it. Sorry I am at work. Airlines don’t stop for anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just a missing,broke clip. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

